# James Cassidy - Forgotten Hero of Pink Star



## surfaceblow

I just read the article below about James Cassidy who was the Second Mate on the Pink Star when it sank at 61.36N/35.07W on 19.9.41. Instead of climbing aboard the lifeboat that was low in the water James Cassite swam
away from the lifeboat and stayed out of reach from the boat. 


The Pink Star was the Norwegian ship Saga before taken over by the the US government and put under the the Panama Flag and was operated by 
United States Line according to the article. 



http://miramichileader.canadaeast.com/community/article/731602 

http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/163494


----------



## R58484956

Surefaceblow Many thanks for posting the article on James. Well worth the reading, a very brave man. RIP.


----------



## CanadaHeat

*James Cassidy of the Pink Star was my great-grandfather*

I was researching articles of him for a project for my nephew. Happened across this one so I thought I would reply. He was my great-grandfather. I have several newspaper articles regarding him during that time, birth, death records, etc.

If you're interested let me know.


----------



## ben27

good morning surfaceblow.sm.18th.july.2009.15:28.re:james Cassidy-forgotten hero of pink star,he certainly was a hero.i tried both your links they would not respond.i know its an old thread.but do you have anymore history on this hero.thank you for posting.regards ben27


----------

